# Feeling Peeved at Fallers Do Not Read If Sensitive



## slowp (Feb 7, 2011)

Let me see, the men who use chainsaws to get trees on the ground made today's job a bit harder. So, the hooktender, who was also peeved, as his job was a little harder too, told me this gem.

A faller is nothing but a truckdriver with a chainsaw. 

Sounds like a good signature line to me.


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, it made me laugh. I didn't know the loggers were so quick witted....

I think latter portion of your title needs to be on every thread. That should take care of some of the recent issues


----------



## PineFever (Feb 7, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## redprospector (Feb 8, 2011)

slowp said:


> Let me see, the men who use chainsaws to get trees on the ground made today's job a bit harder. So, the hooktender, who was also peeved, as his job was a little harder too, told me this gem.
> 
> A faller is nothing but a truckdriver with a chainsaw.
> 
> Sounds like a good signature line to me.


 
That does it! Now you've hurt my feelings.
Oh wait, I'm not a faller anymore. I've been demoted to thinning contractor in New Mexico (cutter at best).
Ok, carry on. 

Andy


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 8, 2011)

Some of the best fallers I ever knew went on to be some of the best truck drivers I ever knew. Maybe it was in the blood already?


----------



## whitebutler (Feb 8, 2011)

Well that does it!!! I'm mad now and lookin to take it out in a few weeks on the big one and since its only my boss and I in the woods he is on the cat and I'm cutting I will put a few in the thicket and maybe throw one crossed up to power buck it then I'm goin to......... What was I doing? What was I talking about again?:msp_confused:


----------



## slowp (Feb 9, 2011)

whitebutler said:


> Well that does it!!! I'm mad now and lookin to take it out in a few weeks on the big one and since its only my boss and I in the woods he is on the cat and I'm cutting I will put a few in the thicket and maybe throw one crossed up to power buck it then I'm goin to......... What was I doing? What was I talking about again?:msp_confused:



I believe it was what brand of truck you prefer to drive....


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 9, 2011)

Leave a few Russian connections in your jackstraw pile. Oh, be sure to high stump.


----------



## cpr (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah, and truck drivers are like refridgerators... Close the door and the lights go out!

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## slowp (Feb 22, 2011)

Mmmmm, be nice because today, the fal:msp_rolleyes: oops truckdrivers were having to chain up.:coffee::bowl:late:


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 22, 2011)

I was plowing along Hwy 20 by Colusa, when the I-H I was driving sucked an owl into the intake scoop, what a mess.


----------



## slowp (Feb 23, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I was plowing along Hwy 20 by Colusa, when the I-H I was driving sucked an owl into the intake scoop, what a mess.


 
So it is all your fault that Spotted Owls are endangered?


----------



## ChrisF (Feb 23, 2011)

slowp said:


> So it is all your fault that Spotted Owls are endangered?


 
Way to ruin it for the rest of us, Randy!


----------



## Gologit (Feb 23, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I was plowing along Hwy 20 by Colusa, when the I-H I was driving sucked an owl into the intake scoop, what a mess.


 
Maybe it was a pheasant. A spotted pheasant.


----------



## cuznguido (Feb 26, 2011)

Now slowp, don't read this if you're sensitive, but maybe you should resign that nice .gov job and (first) teach all them stupid fallers how to do it right, and then (second) teach all them stupid truckdrivers how to run over gubmint workers without bending the chrome.


----------



## jrjuday (Feb 26, 2011)

What would the GOL guys have to say about this thread?


----------



## Samlock (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh, no. I have sailed enough in the ferries loaded with the truckdrivers to say, this statement is a good one, but not true.



slowp said:


> A faller is nothing but a truckdriver with a chainsaw.



Sitting and drinking few hours with a bunch drivers is an exhausting experience. They are _always_ driving. And they have an annoying habit to classify all the non-drivers as bums. 

They and their so called salaries.

I would say all the loggers I know are knotheads more or less. But to have that kind of one track mind... well, the truck drivers are their own kind.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 26, 2011)

Knotheads?


----------



## Samlock (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, if I understand the term right, a knothead is "Someone who only learns by suffering and/or sad experience".

That is how we _all_ ended up in the woods, didn´t we?


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 26, 2011)

Do I know you?


----------



## Samlock (Feb 26, 2011)

No. But I tend to think that we did not choose the woods. The woods chose us.


----------



## paccity (Feb 26, 2011)

Ha! knothead. has a ring to it.


----------



## slowp (Feb 26, 2011)

Truckdrivers ARE experts on EVERYTHING, you know. By drinking coffee with them, you are probably increasing your knowledge of local and world events in a big way. They also know all the latest goss...oops...information because they go through the log scaling ramps! We think that the media is where we find out what is going on, but it really comes from the log scalers. :coffee:late:


----------



## cpr (Feb 26, 2011)

All kidding aside, i have several full time drivers as friends. Both over the road and local. They, like any profession, have a few who are really good at what they do and the rest are good enough not to get fired, or wad up the truck. All of them are interesting guys, though, because they ALL have an opinion on EVERYTHING.


----------



## ms290 (Feb 27, 2011)

HEY I RESENT THIS THREAD!! Im a trucker's son... AND i like to run a saw. :msp_flapper: not to worry though, i am smarter than your average idiot. Oh wait i took the bait didn't i?


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 27, 2011)

you are in the cooler.


----------



## ms290 (Feb 27, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> you are in the cooler.


 
:censored:


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 27, 2011)

Truckers. Gossip. I told out landing man we should put a grapple on our excavator to use it as an incidental shovel. By the end of the day a trucker from another outfit called my boss trying to sell him an excavator that would be perfect. 

The route: me to landing man to trucker to scaler at mill to another trucker to boss. Boss laughed that night and told me to save my ideas for him, only. The really funny part is the telephone effect, like the game I played in kindergarten, because by the time the story got back to the boss the concept was so ####ed up and so stupid that it would never work, it was plain stupidity. 

By the way, I hate bull#### gossip. Mind your own business, and try and keep your mouth shut, if its not your business, stay out!


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 27, 2011)

And the word "Forester" is derived from the old Norse word "Forrenstang", meaning "village idiot with a paint can".


----------



## Samlock (Feb 28, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> And the word "Forester" is derived from the old Norse word "Forrenstang", meaning "village idiot with a paint can".



Is that so?

Well, I'm engaged in a mocking contest with a forester I am contracting with now and then. The rules are: first one to piss off is a looser. I have to tell him that. Thank you, I was already running out of ideas...


----------



## slowp (Feb 28, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> And the word "Forester" is derived from the old Norse word "Forrenstang", meaning "village idiot with a paint can".



That's odd. I thought it was from the Scandihoovian language and meant "One who can listen to endless whining--one who has the ability to say No in 40 different ways." Better find that smiley face---FAST!:cheers::msp_smile::msp_smile:


----------



## ChrisF (Feb 28, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> And the word "Forester" is derived from the old Norse word "Forrenstang", meaning "village idiot with a paint can".


 

Haha damn you, I almost sprayed my drink across the room at that.


----------

